
Ontario basic income recipients react to program cancellation - joeyespo
https://www.businessinsider.com/ontario-basic-income-recipients-react-to-program-cancellation-2018-8
======
sbinthree
I am all for basic income, but as an Ontario resident, this was not basic
income. This was an opportunity to give 4k people within a very specific
demographic (mainly voters for the incumbent party = the working poor) free
money and see what happens. Without giving it to those at the real bottom
(jobless) or those in other brackets, it's not very scientific in terms of
piloting basic income. The new party basically ran on "roll back all the
damage and overspending the prior party put in place, then figure out how to
do it properly" which if you live here isn't the worst deal necessarily. We
are in somewhat of a Make Ontario Great Again situation now though, with the
former party that put this in place being like a way, way less competent
version of the Obama democrats. Not we have an (arguably) more competent
version of the Trump republicans in place. Suffice to say Toronto is pretty
unhappy, but the rest of the province is mostly happy about it.

